# Tool Restorations >  I found a very old hand Digger-Axe from 1924

## Mr.DK DIY

Hello today my NEW DIY video...
I found a very old hand Digger-Axe from 1924 (Restoration)

----------

Andyt (Feb 29, 2020),

candsgrandmaster (Feb 28, 2020)

----------


## mr herb

You should have left it alone as an example of old time hand forging. And how did you know the date it was made?

----------

Mr.DK DIY (Mar 2, 2020)

----------

